# Stumped for what's wrong....



## OzeBoy (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Brand new here and looking forward to having a good look and chatting with many of you 

I recently got results back from my doc and he is stumped as to why my TSH is high. The results are as follows:

*S FREE T4:* 13.7 pmol/L _(Ref 11.0-21.0)_
*S FREE T3:* 5.2 pmol/L _(Ref 3.2-6.4)_
*S Ultra Sensitive TSH:* 7.1 H mU/L _(Ref 0.5-5.0)_

My doctor is not happy with a TSH over 2.5/3.0. He is an integrative Doctor and not your general Doctor.

My DHEA is normal too. And the antibodies tests are as follows:

Antithyroid peroxidase antibodies: 9 IU/ml (Ref <35)
Antithyroglobulin antibodies: 16 IU/mL (Ref <115)

Symptoms I have are: internal vibrating/tremors, uneasiness to relax at times, muscle twitching around the body - not the same spot and comes and goes, low body temperature, ear ringing and humming, darkish purple under eyes, dry skin, foot tapping that comes and goes, jaw clenching (not the teeth just the jaw muscles), tired easily. There may be more but can't think of any now.

I had low magnesium and zinc which are now back in the low end of normal. Still have al symptoms.

Does anyone have any ideas with what is wrong?

My Doc wants to refer me to an endocrinologist as he doesn't know why TSH is high when everything else looks normal. Wants me to get an ultrasound too. I was thinking it could be a pituitary issue?

I also do not have any metal toxicity. I use infrared saunas weekly at home and regular juicing.

I've ordered 2 books to learn more about thyroid: Stop the thyroid maddness, and Hypothyroid by Broda Barnes. Still waiting to receive them in the mail.

Would really appreciate hearing any thoughts you may have.

Thanks everyone 

OzeBoy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

OzeBoy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Brand new here and looking forward to having a good look and chatting with many of you
> 
> ...


Bumping you up as we got busy this morning. Just want to welcome you and I personally will get back to you this afternoon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

OzeBoy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Brand new here and looking forward to having a good look and chatting with many of you
> 
> ...


Okay!!! It would seem you have antibodies that are attacking the receptor sites. There are blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies.

I suspect hyperthyroid; believe that or not.

These 2 tests will either rule that in or out.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Also, since you have high Thyroglobulin Ab, it would be most prudent to get an ultra-sound of your thyroid to make sure you don't have cancer for this too can skew the numbers on the TSH, FT3 and FT4.

You and your doc may find the below excerpt very interesting..........

SUPPRESSING ANTIBODIES

In reality you should not have any autoimmune antibodies in your body at all although of course you do need normal antibodies to provide you with vital resistance to infectious diseases, etc. If you do have autoimmune antibodies, you can be sure that they will be doing you no good. Furthermore, if you have one type of autoimmune antibody active in your body, you may well have others to go with them, and they won't be doing you any good either.

In practice, because thyroid antibodies levels tend to wax to wane, they may not always show up as being abnormally high in a blood test - the trick is to catch them when they are high! In Dr Bo Wikland's clinic in Sweden thyroid problems are routinely investigated using the Fine Needle Aspiration (FNA) technique. Dr Wikland's experience, as published in The Lancet (2001 and 2003), is that FNA is actually very valuable in the demonstration of thyroid autoimmunity; superior in fact to antibody testing. It is interesting to note that Dr Wikland has noticed that when the TSH level is suppressed, thyroid antibodies will be suppressed also, so here is a further argument against TSH as the golden measure of thyroid health (discussed in the first 'Myths' article).

http://www.thyroiduk.org.uk/tuk/thyroid_articles/myths.html


----------



## OzeBoy (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Andros.
I'm curious as to how you came to the possible conclusion that I'm hyper. 
To my limited knowledge a High TSH is indicative of hypothyroid or subclinical thyroid. 
I have very few antibodies and they are normal to have in the amounts I have. Dr. Kharrazian also mentions that a small amount of both antibodies is normal as a reaction to old tissue cells. 
You say I have high Thyroglobulin Ab but I don't if you see my results. My antibodies are very normal. 
Thanks for posting


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Because even though they assign a range to it, which makes it look like it falls in normal range, you technically shouldn't have any antibodies, which will attack the thyroid thinking they are destroying foreign substance.

http://www.bloodwork.com/antithyroglobulin-antibody-test.html


----------

